
Future Predictions (after Corona) - ladino
i start + now it&#x27;s your turn :)<p>- More births between December and March.<p>- More money for tools and service providers who benefit from WFH. This can already be seen in the Zoom share price. But Microsoft, Slack and many others should also benefit.<p>- Funding for Edu-Tech and remote-work start-ups.<p>- Increased household debt in the western world.<p>- US oil producers go bust.<p>- US dollar crashes. The question is against what? The yuan?<p>- Local and long-distance transport is becoming less attractive.<p>- As we wash our hands more often and use more disinfectants, more hand creams are sold.<p>- Many households that depend on working at events in the catering trade or in hotels will not be able to pay off their home loans.<p>- More isolation. Hence more depression. Hence more suicides.<p>- More remote learning. Legislative changes that enable &#x2F; strengthen remote universities.<p>- Home fitness equipment is spreading.<p>- More racism towards Asians in the western world.<p>- More consumption of Netflix, Youtube and video games.<p>- More food and home delivery.<p>- Less visits to restaurants.<p>- Spread of telemedicine.<p>- Less low-budget prostitution.<p>- More consumption of online pornography.<p>- Less gym memberships.<p>- Lower voter turnout in almost all countries.<p>- Less visits to night clubs and discos.
======
ladino
\- Door handles made of brass / copper (kill bacteria, viruses and fungi) are
retrofitted in many households.

\- Significantly less tourism in 2020. Maybe a peak in 2021.

\- More divorces.

\- Higher unemployment rate.

\- Less globalization. There are other triggers for this, such as the current
(and expected) US foreign policy.

\- A shift in the age pyramid, with various consequences!

\- Greater spread / acceptance of bidets. Spread of systems that retrofit a
kind of bidet for western toilets.

\- Faster changes to the law for drone deliveries.

\- More privately owned firearms.

\- More doomsday prepper.

\- bank consolidation. Especially in the United States.

\- I'm curious to see what happens to all of the sub-prime car loans in the
United States that used to blow cars up to very poor Uber drivers. They drive
for +/\- 0 Uber and then drive to the 2nd and 3rd job. One of the jobs breaks
away.

\- Higher mortality rates for various diseases because hospitals and health
systems are overloaded.

\- More vegeterians and pasters.

\- High capacity utilization in cemeteries, undertakers and crematoriums.

\- Much, much more blatant two-tier medicine than before.

\- Various airport businesses go bankrupt.

\- Less just-in-time, but more local stocks / buffers. In all stations of the
supply chain.

\- Blatant price changes in food. The prices for mussels, eels and lobsters
have dropped by up to 70% in some markets!

\- A lot of assets will migrate from older generations to younger generations.

\- More vertical farming, rooftop farming, rooftop bee keeping, etc. in
cities.

------
JoeAltmaier
"Bow wave" of delayed prophylactic treatment results in bubble of issues
related to bad teeth, untreated high blood pressure, poor eyeglass
prescription, badly managed medication dosage, missed physical therapy.

Hell, unmanaged stock portfolios, mis-filed taxes, delayed auto service, delay
home repairs result in sharp drops in disposable income later.

Sharp uptick on failed new businesses that opened into this climate and have
empty showrooms, zero customer lists.

------
rvz
My machine learning crystal ball still forecasts:

\- More unprofitable and VC-lead tech startups will go bankrupt.

\- General tech funding crash.

\- Olympics will be postponed, not cancelled.

\- FAANMG companies will focus on healthcare.

\- Telemedicine will rise, however will be unsustainable for startups to keep
up with demand. (Off-shored to FAANMG companies instead.)

\- High-street shops with no online presence will go bust.

\- Reduction in emissions due to travel ban.

\- Layoffs in travel, tech and retail.

\- House prices will skyrocket

\- Investors will invest in Healthcare-tech and Medical startups

\- Crispin Odey will become a billionaire. (Shorted nearly all companies
affected by COVID-19 on the stock market)

\- Palantir finally gets its IPO and Airbnb be on the brink of going bust.

Perhaps these predictions are based on the fact that from the perspective from
investors and businesses, being 'virus-proof' and 'FAAMNG-proof' is now
considered an advantage and where seeing this in action.

